# Stuffings For Green Bell Peppers?



## Chef Munky (Jul 7, 2012)

My neighbor has brought over a huge bag of Green Peppers. Here's the dish. Hubby has never liked my recipe for them. It was the usual ground beef, cooked rice, onions, seasonings, sauce.
I thought it was kind of boring to 

What kind of fillings do you use?
I have plenty of ground pork, chicken, beef, chorizo.Veggies, lemons. Cheddar, mozz, parm, sour cream.

What to do? He's paranoid to try them again.

Thank you.

Munky.


----------



## FrankZ (Jul 7, 2012)

Kathleen makes wonderful stuffed bell peppers.. she uses.. umm.. ground beef, rice, onion.. errmmm.. tomato... uh...well.. I love em.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 7, 2012)

Hmm.  Just some thoughts, I haven't tried these:

Mexican with rice, chorizo, and salsa, maybe some black olives and cheese, top with sour cream

Thanksgiving, with chicken, Stovetop type stuffing and gravy

Greek, with ground lamb or beef, lemon sauce, rice, feta, Greek seasoning

Italian, with sausage, olives, marinara, parm, mozz, onion, garlic, lots of ground fennel seed and oregano

I usually freeze a lot of peppers.


----------



## Cerise (Jul 7, 2012)

I have several "healthy" recipes, but this one's more "manly."  lol

Lasagna Stuffed Peppers

LASAGNA STUFFED PEPPERS - Linda's Low Carb Menus & Recipes


----------



## Chef Munky (Jul 7, 2012)

FrankZ said:


> Kathleen makes wonderful stuffed bell peppers.. she uses.. umm.. ground beef, rice, onion.. errmmm.. tomato... uh...well.. I love em.


----------



## Robo410 (Jul 7, 2012)

well, anything goes. sub sausage (italian) or the chorizo for more flavor. try various fillers instead of rice such as stuffing mix (think thanksgiving) quinoa, spelt, bulgar wheat, small pasta. make sure you've seasoned the food well. cook peppers become dull if not seasoned. Soy sauce works well.  ground pork, garlic ginger, green onion, finely chopped cabbage, and soy sauce is the basis for Chinese dumplings. That would make a great stuffed pepper. 
leftover chili would be good!
experiment and let us know what works for you and yours.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 7, 2012)

FrankZ said:
			
		

> Kathleen makes wonderful stuffed bell peppers.. she uses.. umm.. ground beef, rice, onion.. errmmm.. tomato... uh...well.. I love em.



I, too, can't imagine not loving them!


----------



## DaveSoMD (Jul 7, 2012)

I made a stuffed pepper pie one time, I'll see if I can find the exact recipe if you'd like...

Basically you cut the peppers into quarters and steam them to soften them. 
Mix the ground beef,rice, onion, basil, oregano, and egg. 
Lay the peppers in a pie plate then top with the beef mixture, then tomato sauce then top the whole thing with mashed potatoes and bake.


----------



## kadesma (Jul 7, 2012)

I stuff cubanelle or red Italian sweet peppers with Italian bread soaked with some water, ,evoo,marjoram fresh or dried, lots of garlic, salt and black pepper parmesan, or Romano cheese fresh grated, 2 ripe plum tomatoes  celery with the leaves Italian parsley fresh now the Ugh part 8  oil packed anchovy fillets rinsed and chopped  1 can pureed plum tomatoes 32 oz., basil leaces chopped 1 cup of buttered bread crumbs. it's a little different. Let me know if interested and I'll post for you. I'm sure this would be great in bell pepper but I'm par boil them first or even cut in half and bake This is great with  just a hunk of Italian bread, but goes great with pork roast or just grilled steak or chops of some sort.
kades


----------



## Chef Munky (Jul 7, 2012)

Sign me up Dave. Pie! oh my.! The Brevillians are watching. Keep em' coming.  Just talked with her.She will be sending more over real soon. I'll need all the help I can get.

It's nice, my front door step is now a drop off produce section. I don't even have to go to the store. I've been getting all kinds of goodies.

I've gone with the Chorizo. Will post pics and my experiment recipe in just a bit. So far so good..

Thank you.

Munky.


----------



## Chef Munky (Jul 7, 2012)

kadesma said:


> I stuff cubanelle or red Italian sweet peppers with Italian bread soaked with some water, ,evoo,marjoram fresh or dried, lots of garlic, salt and black pepper parmesan, or Romano cheese fresh grated, 2 ripe plum tomatoes  celery with the leaves Italian parsley fresh now the Ugh part 8  oil packed anchovy fillets rinsed and chopped  1 can pureed plum tomatoes 32 oz., basil leaces chopped 1 cup of buttered bread crumbs. it's a little different. Let me know if interested and I'll post for you. I'm sure this would be great in bell pepper but I'm par boil them first or even cut in half and bake This is great with  just a hunk of Italian bread, but goes great with pork roast or just grilled steak or chops of some sort.
> kades



Hiya Ma,

I'd love to have the recipe. When you have the chance.
Were going to break that Man's Pepper Phobia 

He asked me after he ran to the sink. " Honey, where did you get that recipe?" I looked right at him, straight faced stare. "Well, I got it from your Mother dear" So much for his always blessing her Bell Pepper recipe.  Yeah, I had a good laugh on that.

Munky.


----------



## CraigC (Jul 7, 2012)

Jambalaya stuffing and a spicy creole tomato sauce.


----------



## forty_caliber (Jul 7, 2012)

CraigC said:


> Jambalaya stuffing and a spicy creole tomato sauce.



Great idea!     Mrs.  40 C is the stuffed pepper maker.  Will be dropping subtle hints.  

.40


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jul 7, 2012)

My favorite bell pepper stuffing is leftover jambalaya. If you don't normally make jambalaya, get yourself a box of Zatarains, some shrimp and some chicken or andouille sausage and make some special for the peppers.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jul 7, 2012)

I love stuffed bell peppers.  My usual go-to is either ground beef or sausage, onions, garlic, rice, and tomato sauce.  I usually cut the peppers in half into 'boats' to hold the stuffings and roast for about half an hour.  

Lots of new inspiration here to try it differently.  Thanks, guys!


----------



## kadesma (Jul 7, 2012)

Chef Munky said:


> Hiya Ma,
> 
> I'd love to have the recipe. When you have the chance.
> Were going to break that Man's Pepper Phobia
> ...


I bet you did. I'd be in face pain from the laughing
This is good but  I also made up on for  poblano peppers with onions, small diced potatoes, bread crumbs, garlic,parsley ,bread crumbs it's nummy but no measurments just abouts
On this one  I use 6 red or green Italian peppers bu the small  bells will work, 1. remove seeds and cut peppers in half  the long way. 
2 take 2-1/2 inch slices of Italian or French bread put the bread quickly under  cold running water, Squeeze out excess water. Then tear  into small pieces and set aside.
3 -beat 3 large eggs, 1 Tab. of evoo, 1 tea. dry or fresh majoram or Italian oregano 2 out of 5 cloves of garlic crushed,and fresh crushed balck pepper you decide on amount.Put this in a large bowl, Mix in the diced tomatoes 2 ripe plums,1/2 cup par or romano fresh grated,1/4 cup of parsley leave a 1/4 cup for later,2 Tab. fresh chopped Italian parsley, 8 chopped anchovy fillets,and the 2 slices of bread we set aside,Now mix in the bread crumbs.1cup unseasond,
4-Stuff the peppers with this mix.
5-Heat 1/4 c. evoo in large skillet add the remaining crushed 3 cloves of garlic in a med heat just til the garlic starts to turn golden add 1 can of 35 oz. tomatoe puree the remaining  1/4 c. celery, 6-8 leaves of chopped fresh basil and simmer til thickened about 15 - 20 min Here I add a little butter and pour this over the peppers making sure the peppers are flat  then cover and simmer 45 min. Serve hot.
kades


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 8, 2012)

Ma, that sounds great!!!


----------



## 4meandthem (Jul 8, 2012)

white chicken-already cooked
mushrooms
jack cheese
sauteed onions and pepper tops
green onions
whole milk or cream
fresh rosemary and thyme

stuff and cover with crushed tomato and mozzerella

40 min at 400


----------



## Chef Munky (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks Ma,
Can't wait to try your recipe out. Sounds fantastic.
Maybe I'll make up an excuse to pay my neighbor a visit. I do owe her Grandson some soap. He gives my GR his used baseballs. He won't take my money he's more into bartering- Holds out for the good stuff. Smart kid!

P.S.
My face was hurting, cheek to, from biting it. Oh, it's hard snickering alone. It was sooo funny though. 

Munky.


----------



## Chef Munky (Jul 8, 2012)

*I'll Keep Trying... Keep Em' Comming Ppl *

Do I ever need a Tums tonight. Here's what I did. It was a bit spicier then I'm used to. Whoa!!

Chorizo Stuffed Bell Peppers

3 Large Green Bell Peppers
2 Tablespoons of Bacon grease
1 Lb. Fresh ground Chorizo
3 Large Cloves of Garlic- minced
1 1/2 Cups of Cooked Rice- Set aside
Chedddar Cheese- Shredded
1 Large Roma Tomato- Sliced
Fresh sliced or jarred Jalapenos- Topping.

1 Cup Chili Sauce- Reserve some for coating the bottom of the pan.
Chili Sauce: Made ahead of time. Set aside.

1/4 cup all purpose flour
2 teaspoons of Knorr chicken or beef bouillon
1 teaspoon chili flakes
2 teaspoons of Chili Powder
2 teaspoons ground cumin
2 teaspoons of onion powder
2 teaspoons Dried Onions
1 teaspoon garlic powder
1 tablespoon paprika
2 cups of water

Add all the dry ingredients to a medium sized saucepan. Mix it all up.
Slowly add the water to the mix.
Heat  until it comes to a boil. Reduce the heat and simmer about 30 minutes.Adjust the seasonings if need be.If it's too thick additional water can be added.
Remove it from heat.

Cut the bell Peppers in half.Remove the seeds. Brush the insides with the bacon grease.Place them in a baking sheet.

In a skillet cook the Chorizo with the minced Garlic until it's fully cooked.

Preheat the oven @ 350

In a bowl mix the Rice with the Chorizo. Add enough Chili Sauce to fully incorporate it through the mix. Stuff the Peppers. Dollop a little more sauce on top.Finish it off with the Tomatoes, Cheese & Jalepeno's.

Cover with a foiled tent. Cook for 30 minutes.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 8, 2012)

Sounds great, Munky!  Sorry you need antacid!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 8, 2012)

Those look fantastic!!!  I think my eyes just gained 10 pounds.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 8, 2012)

That looks really nice Chef Munky


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jul 8, 2012)

Buonasera, 

Good Post and recipes ... Aromatic and lovely fragrances coming from the oven ... 

Green and Red Bell Peppers or Green Horn Shaped Italian Peppers, are wonderful stuffed ...

There are so many Family Traditional Italian and Greek Variations, however, I love them all ... 

Ground Meat of choice, lamb, beef or pork, with short grain Rice and pinenuts and Zucchini or Tomato or Eggplant & Reggiano Parmesano ... 

Greek Long grain rice, dill, lemon zest, oregano, pinenuts, fennel or onion and shrimp ... 

Have lovely Sunday,
Ciao, Margi.


----------



## taxlady (Jul 8, 2012)

Thank you Kadesma for the idea of using cubanelles. I will have to give that a try. I'm really not fond of the bell peppers in that kind of quantity. I enjoy them as an ingredient, chopped finely or julienned, but I really don't like a big piece in my mouth. The cubanelles are thinner fleshed, so they may be just right for me.


----------



## CharlieD (Jul 8, 2012)

Chef Munky said:


> My neighbor has brought over a huge bag of Green Peppers. Here's the dish. Hubby has never liked my recipe for them. It was the usual ground beef, cooked rice, onions, seasonings, sauce.
> I thought it was kind of boring to  ...
> 
> Munky.




I don't think the recipe is your problem. Rather it is Green Peppers; they are yucky, bitter and simply very un-tasty. Green peppers are nothing more than red or other color peppers that are not ripened yet. Just like any other fruit or veggie they do not taste good Green. I use very similar recipe, and until I started using red peppers I did not like it myself. Try to change peppers.


----------



## justplainbill (Jul 8, 2012)

CharlieD said:


> I don't think the recipe is your problem. Rather it is Green Peppers; they are yucky, bitter and simply very un-tasty. Green peppers are nothing more than red or other color peppers that are not ripened yet. Just like any other fruit or veggie they do not taste good Green. I use very similar recipe, and until I started using red peppers I did not like it myself. Try to change peppers.


We prefer red or at least yellow peppers; but when we are gifted some green, we usually cut most of them up and freeze for use along with red peppers in things like omelots.
The taste of green peppers seems to be improved by frying them.


----------



## Chef Munky (Jul 8, 2012)

CharlieD said:


> I don't think the recipe is your problem. Rather it is Green Peppers; they are yucky, bitter and simply very un-tasty. Green peppers are nothing more than red or other color peppers that are not ripened yet. Just like any other fruit or veggie they do not taste good Green. I use very similar recipe, and until I started using red peppers I did not like it myself. Try to change peppers.



It was the recipe alright Charlie. My MIL wasn't a very good cook. I was suspicious, and rightly so.REAL mashed potatoes don't come in a box.

You guys should have seen the look Hubby gave me when he saw them. Talk about the Deer in the headlight look. I saw fear in his eyes. He asked me " What did you do to them THIS time? Gimme a break. I'm trying here! Anyways once I told him what was in it. He was a sport and tried them. Loved it, he ate them all. Mr perfect didn't even get heartburn from it like I did. My chest still feels like a brick is laying on it. 

Munky.


----------



## FrankZ (Jul 8, 2012)

I think the green peppers are fine for stuffed peppers, and I can smell the batch that just came out of the oven...


----------



## DaveSoMD (Jul 8, 2012)

Chef Munky said:


> Sign me up Dave. Pie! oh my.!
> 
> Munky.





DaveSoMD said:


> I made a stuffed pepper pie one time, I'll see if I can find the exact recipe if you'd like...
> 
> Basically you cut the peppers into quarters and steam them to soften them.
> Mix the ground beef,rice, onion, basil, oregano, and egg.
> Lay the peppers in a pie plate then top with the beef mixture, then tomato sauce then top the whole thing with mashed potatoes and bake.



I cannot for the life of me find that recipe.  I'll have to try and  recreate it so I can get it down on paper.  I made it last summer but I  can't find it. Here  is what I remember if you want to be adventurous. I don't remember all the amounts or how long to bake it for. 

3 green bell peppers 
1 lb ground beef
1 cup rice - cooked 
1 onion chopped
1 egg
tomato sauce
mashed potatoes (about 2 cups???)
fresh basil and oregano
salt & pepper

Steam or boil the peppers to soften them then cut them into quarters

Lay them cut-side up in a pie plate ( 9" pie plate?)  like bike spokes.

Mix the ground beef, rice, onion, egg, basil, oregano, salt & pepper. 

Spoon some sauce over the peppers. 

Layer on the beef mixture. 

Spoon on more sauce. 

Top with the mashed potato ( I used a piping bag to put the mashed potato on top) 

Dot the top with some butter.


Bake at 350 ( I don't remember how long it took)


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 8, 2012)

Chef Munky said:
			
		

> It was the recipe alright Charlie. My MIL wasn't a very good cook. I was suspicious, and rightly so.REAL mashed potatoes don't come in a box.
> 
> You guys should have seen the look Hubby gave me when he saw them. Talk about the Deer in the headlight look. I saw fear in his eyes. He asked me " What did you do to them THIS time? Gimme a break. I'm trying here! Anyways once I told him what was in it. He was a sport and tried them. Loved it, he ate them all. Mr perfect didn't even get heartburn from it like I did. My chest still feels like a brick is laying on it.
> 
> Munky.



Munky, peppers are so easy to freeze.  Don't even need to blanch them.  Cut them up, or halve them, or freeze whole after seeding.  No need to put you and DH through torture!  With that many, you surely will get sick of stuffed peppers!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm going to take the stuffing recipe, add diced green and red peppers and then bake in portion sized ramekins (10-12 0z). Top with tomato sauce (marinara) and serve.  I think Shrek and I could handle the peppers then.  I also have some chipotle ketchup that would taste good on top.


----------



## MJB (Jul 8, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> Hmm.  Just some thoughts, I haven't tried these:
> 
> Mexican with rice, chorizo, and salsa, maybe some black olives and cheese, top with sour cream



This was my first thought too. I think I might actually try these this week. I would suggest working some cilantro into it as well if you can, give it a nice pop of flavor. Try to very thinly slice some onion and garlic as well, let the cook into the pan before you add the chorizo, it will add a little more depth to the dish. 

Good luck!


----------



## Kathleen (Jul 8, 2012)

*Grandma's Stuffed Green Peppers*

My mother mucked with this recipe.  I do not think Grandma ever forgave her.  I admit that I use the traditional recipe, but the trick is in the cooking.

Cut the green peppers in halves and seed them.  Put them in a glass baking pan.  Stuff them with a mixture of very lean ground beef, diced tomato, finely diced onion, cooked rice, raw egg, chili pepper, black pepper, and salt.  I only use tomato sauce or paste if the tomatoes are not very tomato-ish...like supermarket tomatoes in the winter.   (As for amounts, I wing it, but about 1 medium onion, 2 juicy large tomatoes, 2/3 cup of cooked rice, 1 or 2 teaspoons of chili powder, 1/2 to 1 teaspoon of black pepper and 1/2 to 1 teaspoon of salt per pound of ground beef.  I add 1 egg regardless.)

Add about 1/2 inch of water to the pan.  Cover tightly with foil and bake for sixty minutes at 350 degrees Fahrenheit.  Uncover and bake for 30 minutes more to toast up the tops.  To me, they are better the following day.  (If the peppers are thick hulled, cook for 90 minutes before uncovering for 30 minutes.)  I've used yellow and red peppers too, but I love green ones best....because it is how Grandma made them.  

Here is a picture from today's peppers!


----------



## FrankZ (Jul 8, 2012)

Kathleen said:


> Here is a picture from today's peppers!



Is it dinner tomorrow yet?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 8, 2012)

I think most people put too much rice into the mix and that makes it quite bland.  2/3 cup cooked rice sounds perfect.


----------



## Kathleen (Jul 8, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I think most people put too much rice into the mix and that makes it quite bland.  2/3 cup cooked rice sounds perfect.




I also cook my rice until JUST done.  It swells a bit in the baking and takes on the flavor of the rest of the mixture.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 8, 2012)

Kathleen said:
			
		

> My mother mucked with this recipe.  I do not think Grandma ever forgave her.  I admit that I use the traditional recipe, but the trick is in the cooking.
> 
> Cut the green peppers in halves and seed them.  Put them in a glass baking pan.  Stuff them with a mixture of very lean ground beef, diced tomato, finely diced onion, cooked rice, raw egg, chili pepper, black pepper, and salt.  I only use tomato sauce or paste if the tomatoes are not very tomato-ish...like supermarket tomatoes in the winter.   (As for amounts, I wing it, but about 1 medium onion, 2 juicy large tomatoes, 2/3 cup of cooked rice, 1 or 2 teaspoons of chili powder, 1/2 to 1 teaspoon of black pepper and 1/2 to 1 teaspoon of salt per pound of ground beef.  I add 1 egg regardless.)
> 
> ...



Oh, Yummmm!!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 8, 2012)

I can there will be a DC run on peppers in the next few days.


----------



## Chef Munky (Jul 8, 2012)

DaveSoMD said:


> I cannot for the life of me find that recipe.  I'll have to try and  recreate it so I can get it down on paper.  I made it last summer but I  can't find it. Here  is what I remember if you want to be adventurous. I don't remember all the amounts or how long to bake it for.
> 
> 3 green bell peppers
> 1 lb ground beef
> ...



Thanks Dave,

You know I can see your recipe working out well with the Pie Maker. With a little tweaking with the ingredients ( pre cooked and mixed with a little sauce) Fill the peppers as you suggested. The peppers would have that nice grilled look to them. I know that mashed potatoes brown nice & even in it. They can be made in half the traditional time without heating up the kitchen.

Munky.


----------

